# H80i Pumpe regeln



## etar (11. Oktober 2014)

Hallo ich habe gerade eine gebrauchte Corsair H80i hier. Problem bei dieser ist das ich die Drehzahl der Pumpe nicht regeln kann, läuft immer über 2100 Umdrehungen, die müsste doch eigentlich regelbar sein oder? Und unter "H80i Temp" steht auch nichts, müsste dort nicht die Wassertemperatur stehen?
Lüfter, LED lässt sich alles einstellen bloß die Pumpe nicht. Ich häng mal 2 Bilder vom der Software an, vllt hat ja jemand von euch noch ein Tipp.

Ansonsten versuche ich sonst mal die Pumpe nur an 7 V anzuschliesen, und die Lüfter ans Mainboard. Vllt klappt das ja.


----------



## Robstar85 (12. Oktober 2014)

die Pumpe ist nicht regelbar. Eigentlich solltest du da auch keine Einstellmöglichkeit zu haben. Eventuell mal die neuste Version von der Corsair Link Software runterladen. Vllt löst das ja auch das Problem dass keine Temps angezeigt werden.

Der Trick mit der Pumpenregelung über die Spannung sollte Funktionieren.


*Edit:* Sorry vergiss das was ich oben geschrieben hab. ICH hatte eine alte Version der Software. Hab jetzt die neueste installiert und den selben Scheiss wie du. nun ist eine Auswahlmöglichkeit erschienen um die Pumpe zu regeln(Die Pumpe ist und bleibt unregelbar). Die Wassertemperatur und Grafikkarte zeigt nur noch 0°. Ich könnt kotzen. Ein Hoch auf die Systemwiederherstellung. Jetzt geht wieder alles wie vorher mit Version 2.4.5065

hier bekommst du alte Versionen. Versuchs mal damit:
http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=123288
dort finden sich auch sehr interessante Installations und Aktualisierungshinweise an die man sich halten soll. Ich frag mich warum einem sowas nicht während oder vor der Installation gesagt wird. Wer hat diesen Mist eigentlich programmiert.


----------



## etar (12. Oktober 2014)

Jo danke, die ältere Version zeigt die Temps bei mir jetzt auch richtig an. Dachte echt die Pumpe wäre über die Software regelbar^^, hab ich mich wohl nicht richtig informiert. 

Hab jetzt mal Testweise die beiden Lüfter abgezogen und gemerkt das die Pumpe gar nicht das nervige Geräusch macht. Es sind die Lüfter die rundergeregelt nervig anfangen zu Surren. Werde mir da aber noch andere kaufen. Die Pumpe selbst ist echt leise.

Die Pumpe hat ja einen 3 Pin Lüfteranschluss für das Tachosignal und einen Sata Stromstecker mit 2 Kabel für 12 V und Masse. Wenn man Lust zu basteln hat kann man die 3 Kabel ganz normal an einen 3 Pin Lüfterstecker bauen und ans Mainboard stecken um die Pumpe über die Spannung zu regeln. Die Lüfter würde ich den aber selbst an Mainboard anschliessen.


----------



## MarkenJodSalz (12. Oktober 2014)

Es gab mal ein Firmwareupate für die H80i, das das laute Geräusch der Lüfter bei niedriger Drehzahl behoben hat.


----------

